# White river access?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I am salmon fishing for a couple of days out of Whitehall and I was wondering if there might be any public access spots I could hit up the white river from shore when we're not out on the boat?
I saw a fishing bridge just at the mouth of the river, at the eastern end of white lake. I'm definitely gonna stop out there, but it looked crowded.
I would love a place I could park and walk a mile up/down stream and fish. I would be targeting walleye/smallmouth and no I don't wanna know any specific holes, just places I can get to the river around here.
I tried to check aerial views using google earth but it doesn't look like there is much I can get to.

I was looking at duck lake state park, and it looks like there's a few spots I can get to from shore. I prefer moving water though..

Oh.. and.. the main reason I'm not going to be salmon fishing the river is because A. I don't really know how to catch them in the river, and as a result do NOT want to end up snagging anything, and B. hopefully I will have my limit from being out on the boat for the day (plus walleye are my favorite fish to catch and eat  )

One more thing.. I've heard white lake is a good walleye fishery, but is there anywhere from shore I can access it and have ANY chance of catching anything? I have yet to do well fishing for eyes in still water.. hence another reason I'd like to hit the river...


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Did more searching and found what looks to be an access off of Fruitvale rd?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

> Fruitvale rd


 Its private. White River Campground owns it. You can get a pass from them for a small fee. Lots of public access area around the Pines Point area. Lot further upstream though.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Try and keep some of the specifics to PM's guys. Per the site rules of not naming any access points on smaller rivers.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

sirslurpee said:


> I am salmon fishing for a couple of days out of Whitehall and I was wondering if there might be any public access spots I could hit up the white river from shore when we're not out on the boat?
> I saw a fishing bridge just at the mouth of the river, at the eastern end of white lake. I'm definitely gonna stop out there, but it looked crowded.
> I would love a place I could park and walk a mile up/down stream and fish. I would be targeting walleye/smallmouth and no I don't wanna know any specific holes, just places I can get to the river around here.
> I tried to check aerial views using google earth but it doesn't look like there is much I can get to.
> ...


Duck Lake is one of the prettiest lakes in the State, in my opinion. The fishing is pretty good for bass, pike and panfish and this is the best time of year to fish it from shore.

If you have waders, there is a nice beach on the north side of Duck Lake. You can get in there and wade a good distance. I've had really good luck on 1/4 oz gold Rat-L traps. I once hooked a monster bluegill in October on a lure that was only slightly smaller than that fish. I let him go and he may still be swimming in that lake.

Good Luck


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

Duck Lake is very clear and it can be tough fishing on bright sunny days. I have fished it with a fly rod and also with ultra light spinning gear. The bottom at the northeast corner gets a bit soft but most of the rest of the lake is hard sand. September is a good time to fish it. Flyfishing attorney is right there are some nice gills in that lake. I have caught a number of bass in the 4 and 5 lb range and lost some flies to northerns off the weed beds. There is also access on the east end off Nestrom Road where a park is located. The boat ramp at the NW corner is a good ramp and can handle some fair sized boats. It is a state park at that area so be prepared to pay a fee.


----------

